# How much should i spend on a SWF/B-T1501



## jmsports (Jan 20, 2012)

I am looking at buying a SWF/B-T1501 embroidery Machine. It's a 2001 used with low hours and it was well maintained. Their asking $5000 is that a good price. Also if you have any knowledge of this machine please let me know. What would be the cons of buying a machine this old?


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

The best way to find out is to call Beacon Funding and see if they will finance the entire amount. That will tell you if it is worth the price. However, a machine that old is only going to be worth about $2K-$3K. You can get a new compact 1501C for $7500 right now. 

SWF Embroidery Machines


----------



## bklayman1 (Sep 12, 2008)

binki said:


> The best way to find out is to call Beacon Funding and see if they will finance the entire amount. That will tell you if it is worth the price. However, a machine that old is only going to be worth about $2K-$3K. You can get a new compact 1501C for $7500 right now.
> 
> SWF Embroidery Machines



Where??? everywhere is see them for $12,000
Thanks


----------



## Pat Horowitz (Jul 26, 2011)

$5000 is a good price for a 2001 standard sized machine. I have personal experience with them and as long as the machine has been maintained, you should have no problems. You could call the company the original owners bought it from to check on what maintenance issues, repair records, etc. they had with the machine. Stitch counts can be reset, so i wouldn't make the assumption it has a low stitch count. I don't know of any new 1501C that sells for $7500. If it was out there, I probably would have purchased it myself...LOL


----------

